# K&N clean



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

Got a mk1 MX5 and someone has put a K&N induction kit on it
going to give the engine bay a good clean soon and was wondering the best way to clean the cone filter as its looking rather dirty.
is it best to remove and hand wash in sink?
any products that will bring it back to its best?


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah the K&N cleaner

http://www.knfilters.co.uk/search/product.aspx?Prod=99-5000EU

Give the filter a light spray with the oil after and leave to dry overnight wiping off any excess before fitting


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

As Rich said, I use the same kit for my BMC filter. Works out much cheaper than BMC and comes with the aerosol oil which is much better for application.


----------



## kvn618 (Feb 11, 2010)

after cleaning should always spray with oil or it will not do its job


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

another vote here for the K&N recharge kit

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/-/-/-/-/?508771111&&cc5_9999

euro is cheaper than above + discount on top!

i simply remove filter spray it with cleaner let dwell for a few mins then rinse thoroughly (inside out) and allow plenty of time to dry properly, once properly dry use the oil supplied in the kit to re oil it up and fit it back on the car :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

When i ran bikes with K&N filters, used to go to the petrol station, remove the 4 filters and blow through them one at a time with the tyre inflator !!

It cleaned them pretty well, though i don't know if it would work with car filters


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> When i ran bikes with K&N filters, used to go to the petrol station, remove the 4 filters and blow through them one at a time with the tyre inflator !!
> 
> It cleaned them pretty well, though i don't know if it would work with car filters


Usually damage them using compressed air or at least that is what the instructions say


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

great thanks. just ordered off euros. £8.11 with the extra discount!


----------

